# radiator overflow problem



## nicholson (Feb 17, 2013)

I just painted my TO20 ferguson 1951. Worked well before I started. Now I start the engine and the radiator (hot or cold) will shoot water out of the overflow. Also my plugs will leak oil . I change out plugs,fluids. I tried adjusting the carb as suggested in the manual with no results(carb was cleaned). Any body ever run into this problem?
Thank you 
Scott Nicholson


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Scott! Have you tried a new cap on the radiator?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds more like a blown head gasket.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

If you run your tractor with the radiator cap off, do you get a lot of bubbles in the coolant?? If so sounds like a head gasket.


----------

